# Rooftop deck: preventing stain from dripping between floor wood



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

Last summer my neighbor and me each got a new rooftop deck built. We're on the 3rd floor of a condo building.

Today we started staining the deck. We're using a light-colored stain. This is what the can says (it's a mouthful):

Benjamin Moore Arborcoat 
Premium Exterior Stain 
Classic Oil Finish
Deck & Siding
Semi-transparent

We've started off with the ballusters, rails and posts, using brushes. When we're done with this we'll do the floor.

We were hoping to use rollers for the floor. But I'm wondering how will we be able to avoid the stain from dripping between floor wood boards (decking) and giving it a messy look? Is there a trick? Or should we simply avoid rollers and just use a brush?

I'm attaching some photos below. In the first photo there's already a first coat of stain (but the very top of the railing cap has not yet gotten any stain).


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

If it were me I'd buy a roll of poly, cover the railing, buy or rent a HPLV sprayer and wait for a non windy day. Stay low, keep an eye on the spray, thin coats = -0- dripage


----------



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, Ghidrah.

I had not thought of a spray gun. Interesting. Are you recommending it for just the floor or even the rails, ballusters, and posts?

Someone suggested to me the Shur-Line Deck Pad with Groove Tool:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Shur-Line-6-in-x-3-in-Deck-Pad-with-Groove-Tool-1791257/203227759

Has anyone here ever used it?


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

3 floors up is too high and you don't have staging, it looks like you might have just enough room to get your hand and brush through the balustrade, I'd hand paint the rails. The effort to tarp one side then the other would be a lot of work and no guaranty against running or thorough cover on the balusters. Gravity might cause running on the poly.

Buy some twine, poke holes at the top and bottom to secure it to the two rails, looks like 2 1/2 to 3" between deck and bott rail so you may need to brush or roll stain under the rail to ensure coverage on the deck. If you pay attention you can reused the poly on both decks and share the cost of the poly.

If the 2 of you work together and plan your attack you can minimize spillage and waste, organize labor and conserve energy.


----------

